# [SOLVED] Acer 1440x900 problem



## pgt333 (Mar 4, 2009)

can't get 1440x900 resolution on my Acer 1916W monitor...running windows vista w/ intel G33/G31 Express Chipset Family driver (3/25/08) v7.14.10.1461 my screen also goes to 800x600 randomly...any suggestions?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

Do you have integrated graphics or a graphics card?


----------



## pgt333 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

not sure, how do i find out what i have?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

Basically, have you bought a graphics card for your PC or is it like it was when you bought it?


----------



## pgt333 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

Store bought, never opened hp6400...one suggestion i got was to install a PCI Expressx16 graphic card (they said i have room), also 1440x900 isn't listed as a mode if i go through desktop/personalize/settings/advance/adapter/list all modes...Acer software doesn't work either...thanks for your patience


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

HI,
What is the exact model of this computer.

Do you have any errors in the device manager?

Bill


----------



## pgt333 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

HP a6400f Pavillion...no problems with device manager...says graphic accelerator up to date


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

Hi,
Is this the driver that is installed:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3686671&os=2093&lang=en


----------



## pgt333 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

yes...same version as noted in thread #1...upgrades to this driver don't work and i'm directed to contact computer mfg. for solution


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

Do you have options in the display mode above 1440x900?

I am also running the same card as you on a HP.
I have no resolution choice of 1440x900.

I did find this for you though:
http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-029955.htm

Hope it helps.
Bill


----------



## pgt333 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

that download does not work...told to contact mfg...and yes i have setting above 1440x900, many the monitor won't support


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

Hi,
As it is stated it is not a monitor issue.

The Graphics card you have is not set to allow this resolution:


> Symptom:
> 
> Users may be unable to use the native resolution of some displays when using Intel chipset graphics. Resolutions such as 1680x1050 and 1440x900 are not available in graphics properties


When you say the download does not work, do you mean a bad link or you installed the driver and you still have issues?

*Graphics Driver*

This maybe another option, but I have not used it:
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=29

Bill


----------



## pgt333 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

the update (15.12.2.1637) doesn't work...during the extraction of files i get the following error message: "The driver being installed is not validated for this computer. Please obtain the appropriate driver from the computer's manufacturer."...maybe i'll just live with 1280x960...but thanks anyway


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

Then HP has modified the driver (Intel) for thier use.

Sorry I could not be of more help with the original installed Graphics driver.

I have noted you may put in a PCIe x16 graphics card.

Yes, it will install on your PC, but I would also suggest you upgrade your Power Supply unit if you seek to do this.
HP's PSU will may not support a PCIe video card without issues.
A PCIe card will require atleast 26Amps on the 12V line.

If you wish to go this route, I would recommend you review this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

I agree with Bill


----------



## pgt333 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*

thanks to both of you...like i said i'll probably deal with 1280x960


----------



## shahjapan (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Acer 1440x900 problem*



pgt333 said:


> thanks to both of you...like i said i'll probably deal with 1280x960


http://shahjapan.blogspot.com/

:wave:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I've just copied the solution from that website here for easier access:

* Best Resolution to work with Acer 1916w 19" monitor is 1440 x 900.
* Any how if this resolution is not coming in your resolution list, I suggest to follow the steps below, that were helped me to get out of this problem.

1. Restart your Computer
2. deactivate/Off DDC / CI from Monitors' Settings Menu
3. un-pluged My Monitor from CPU
4. Start the Computer
5. And check the Resolution Settings you will get 1440 x 900 option in your resolution list.
Source: http://shahjapan.blogspot.com/


----------

